# Show us your puppy pictures!



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else having puppy fever?!!
All these absolutely beautiful new puppies are making me long for the days when mine were puppies. So, I thought it might be a fun idea to redo an old thread and post our puppy pictures.
If I can't have a new puppy, at least I can look at lots of photos of really cute puppies. Anyone game?

Here are Daisy and Max as puppies, and Daisy meeting Max for the first time. He was so tiny!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWW I love the pic of them meeting.... DARLING!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:innocent:I'm afraid this thread just might make the fever worst. But here's one of Abbigail when she was a pup.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! She looks like she is smiling!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, we are all going to have puppy fever worse than ever. Oh well.

Here are a couple of Ray. I don't have any of MiMi on my computer, but I have them on disc somewhere. I'll try to find some.

Ray



















You can't really see Ray in this picture, because he is in his mommy's tummy. But, I love this picture that his breeder send me. She sent pictures at least once a week.










I want to add, for those who may not know it, that Ray is a coton de Tulear.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They don't stay puppies too long!

Dewey


Laurel at the breeders


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This was the very first time that they met Dewey. He left a lasting impression!! Violet the peacemaker was there to make sure everyone was OK

143D5B15-ED41-40BC-BF63-D5B13D185473-4934-0000130A2FEC1D6F.mp4 Video by debrown2133 | Photobucket

He hasn't changed much since then!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I found one of MiMi


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deborah, it says the video has been renamed or deleted by it's owner.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 194546


Twist my arm! This is Pinky

View attachment 194554


Dolce who always lays flat like a rug





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skylersmom (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler is 7 months, not that long ago for me, but still...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

oops forgot my pix


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I found one of MiMi



Mi Mi. Awe!!! She reminds me of McC !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hardly have any puppy pictures of Pipper because he never sat still so any pictures I took were always a blur. Here is one of the few I have that isn't blurry.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*My puppy pictures*

Here are mine.
Chloe was 5 months when we got her








Katie was 4 months when we got her








Chachi was 4 months when we got him








Gigi was 4 months when we got her


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Deborah, it says the video has been renamed or deleted by it's owner.


Hmm when I click the link the video shows up.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Polly is sleeping*

Pollywogalina


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Baby Penny. :wub: Sorry its so big. 



Love this one.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hmm when I click the link the video shows up.


I can't see it either Deb:blink:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute--Tyler slept/sleeps the same way!



Polly's mom said:


> Pollywogalina


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Cody was 5 months when we got him .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I found one of MiMi


I would know right off she is a Josimere. :thumbsup: how cute.


----------



## skylersmom (Mar 19, 2014)

A couple more of Bailey and my boxer Skyler


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a dangerous thread. We're all going to want to get another puppy after looking at all these cute pictures. Here are my girls. The first one is Bella, the second is Jasmine and the last one is of their first meeting.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, All the puppies are so cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Deborah, it says the video has been renamed or deleted by it's owner.


I'll try again. 

143D5B15-ED41-40BC-BF63-D5B13D185473-4934-0000130A2FEC1D6F.mp4 Video by debrown2133 | Photobucket


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You tube 
Dewey's first Day - YouTube


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere is 11 months old... I still think about her as little puppy.  Unfortunetely, many of her baby photos are gone along with my previous telephone. They were mostly blur anyway.
Here's one from her first night in new home:









And this vid explains why it was hard to capture her on photos, I watch it when I was to remind myself that oh yes, she did calm down at least a bit since then. She's around 12 - 14 weeks old here, I don't remember exactly.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfnVAeQLTnM


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> You tube
> Dewey's first Day - YouTube


Oh my, adorable troublemaker!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> You tube
> Dewey's first Day - YouTube


Deb, I bet they were all thinking, "when's this little turd gonna go home":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

kilodzul said:


> Cashmere is 11 months old... I still think about her as little puppy.  Unfortunetely, many of her baby photos are gone along with my previous telephone. They were mostly blur anyway.
> Here's one from her first night in new home:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, what a bundle of energy. She was literally bouncing off the walls. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep them coming!!!!! I'm about to get daddy on board for another. All he wants is a malt which I of course adore but I really think a biewer or yorkie would be great.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Video from Maisie's first night at home: Maisie's first night at home. - YouTube

2 pics from Maisie's first week at home - 12 weeks.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here is Pipper a few days after I got him
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLA896sZ1QI&feature


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love all the puppy pictures. I have 4 fluffs but still look at breeders websites to see their puppies! What is wrong with me???


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had puppy fever for like 4 and a half years 

Here's baby Milo. I think he was kind of an awkward looking puppy - but at around 15 months old he blossomed in to a beauty


----------



## murphymomma (Nov 4, 2013)

*puppy murphy!*








Meeting him at the breeders for the first time!! And his momma keeping a close eye!! Excuse my goofy grin, I was beyond excited!! Didn't to bring him home for a few more weeks after this picture.








First night home!
























Turning into such a little love ball of fluff!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr Symon








Mz Maya (after lots of detective work I was able to track down her breeder thru the micro chip, she sent us her puppy pic)








Mr Frankie


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Boo and Zach*

In case you didn't know, wheaten terriers change colors. They start out really dark and then turn wheat.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They even SOUND the same. I clicked on your URL and my husband heard Your baby barking but thought it was Whisper! :HistericalSmiley:




tarapup said:


> Video from Maisie's first night at home: Maisie's first night at home. - YouTube
> 
> 2 pics from Maisie's first week at home - 12 weeks.


Deb, every time I click on your photobucket URL I get:
"We're sorry, this video has been renamed or deleted by its owner" :huh:

Everyones' puppies are DARLING!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

love this thread!!!!

this is my first maltese and I can see where the obsession comes from! I just have this itch to spoil and provide the best of the best to my little girl! plus, I want more!!!!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel so sad for all those people in the wide world who have never know a Maltese. It is so sad that so many wonderful people go on day after day without a Maltese in their lives. What a wonderful world it would be, if every human being with a good heart and an abundance of love to share, could be gifted with a little white angel.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MissMelanie said:


> They even SOUND the same. I clicked on your URL and my husband heard Your baby barking but thought it was Whisper! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why it did that, but I put another link to You Tube. It works.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

It seems like Henry just wanted to sleep his puppyhood away


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

All those sleeper picks so cute..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy was already 6 months old when we got her, but here's the pics of her 1st day home. What a transformation these fluffs make.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a million photos of Boycie! Here are some personal faves!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh my....what a wonderful thread....:wub:...so many cute puppy faces are melting my heart.....LOVE all the pictures!

Here's our little man...


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww.... they are all SO adorable! :wub:

Here's Button at 4 months. She had just had a bath, and, naturally, found the only mud puddle within 200 miles and dragged her beard through it! She has retained this amazing talent (finding mud!), BTW! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Love this thread :heart:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have a ton of puppy pics since my guys all came to me a bit past the puppy stage. So the first pic is Truffles and Emma and the second is Frank and his mama Caddy. Photo credit to Stacy who is responsible for these great dogs!!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to introduce Majic and Annie in much younger years. Majic was just shy of a year old when we got him so the pics of him are shortly after we got him. Annie we travelled to PA, USA to get her when she was 13 weeks old. Majic is now 7 and Annie is now 2 1/2. 

Majic, blowing in the wind!








Majic at an outdoor trial (his first as an observer)








Annie a few days after we got home








Annie at 4 or 5 mo. old








One of my favourites. I call it: "Majic showing Annie the ropes, how to bark at anything that even twitches", LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

[/attach]This is Sissy on top and Riley on bottom!


----------



## tjbirdsong (Sep 11, 2013)

*Boomer and Riley*

Boomer is 1 year and Riley is 4 months.. I got Boomer last spring then I got Riley this spring.. Just Could not settle with one.. Boomer is a malshi and Riley is a Maltese. They are best friends!! And just got my CC wood pin brush today!! Why did I wait so long? It is the best:chili:


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm still going thru the puppy stage with Noah,He is now 4 months old and thought i would share a few recent pics of him lately since it has been a while since i shared any,And to all you Malt mommies your baby's are beautiful.
View attachment 195658
View attachment 195666
:cheer:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Luciano*

My new baby/puppy...he certainly matches my icon....angel/devil! LOL :wub:


----------

